

Fake Facebook likes back again? - pauschi
https://www.facebook.com/TexasHoldEm/likes

======
pauschi
I am not sure if i missed some free prizes zyngas poker page - but the peak
looks strange: [http://pagedata.appdata.com/pages/facebook/texas-holdem-
poke...](http://pagedata.appdata.com/pages/facebook/texas-holdem-
poker/56531631380)

